# I called CPS on my parents and CPS told them



## short circuit (Sep 19, 2016)

My brother has always treated me badly off and on. Sometimes Threaten to hurt me (punch me, kick me, throw things at me,etc.) makes fun of basically everything I do and repeatedly tells me I wreck the family, am useless/worthless, that he wishes he could get rid of me, says nobody wants me/cares about me, calls me an idiot, one time said he would like to kill me, ect. I haven't been well lately I can't go to school that often and he always makes fun of me about that. One time he was really bothering me so I lost it and threw a tv remote at him about chest level (he will always claim it was at his face, it never even hit him) so he charged at me and pushed me into the wall unit. I went through the wood part and my leg was just badly bruised but I almost went through the glass. A few times he has thrown stuff at me (his pants and a dirty rag). He also came this morning and I was sitting on the floor and he came and tried to pushed the couch over on me. 

My mother has threatened me a lot lately. She has threatened to push me out of the car and leave me on the side of the rode, lock me outside so I will freeze to death, to leave and let me "rot and die in the house", and has told me that she doesn't want me and would like to drop me off at a shelter and get rid of me. 

My father has called me a lot of things including a fucking retard, and said I must have an IQ of 2. 

I have been in chronic pain for the past year or so with TMJ and some nerve issues. Sometimes I start to scream/cry because the pain gets so bad. My family gets really mad when that happens and yells and me and physically grabs me and tries to hurt me. My family has threatened when I start to scream/cry to call the police on me. They tell me that the police will come and lock me in a mental hospital. My family is going to seriously hurt me one day.

I decided to call CPS on my family because I desperately wanted help. It took me about a month to get trough to them because they never answered the phone or responded to messages I left. When I did get through I explained my situation and the social worker on the phone told me that that was just my side of the story and that my family probably had a different one. That was kinda concerning to me but I left the report with her. 

It's been about 3 weeks since I filed the report, I didn't think CPS was even going to come. Today when my mom picked me up from school she told me that CPS called. CPS told her it was me who filed the report... they also gave her the date and time that I called...holy shit. Why the fuck would they do that? I was told that everyone who reported was "anonymous". They aren't even going to put the effort in to do a proper investigation I guess and it sounds like they are really just going to fuck my situation up some more. Now my mom is flipping out at me. She says that she is writing down the date and time that I "betrayed" her at to remember what kind of daughter I am. She apparently told CPS a bunch of crap about me too... like how I make up the whole pain thing and I don't take my medications and that I am horrible to deal with. It is true that I don't medication any more because it either didn't work or the side effects are too bad. I know I am annoying to deal with but they have always acted like this... even before I was in a lot of pain. I just can't imagine what is going to happen to me tonight when the rest of my family is home and finds out.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

This is so horrible I'm so sorry. I dunno about CPS and what their protocols are but don't give up. Maybe try to see a therapist so you can talk to someone and they can help you if necessary?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Call the police, tell them you are afraid for your safety and CPS didn't help you.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Benty Badass said:


> Call the police, tell them you are afraid for your safety and CPS didn't help you.


yes do that
@throwawayuser


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

throwawayuser said:


> My brother has always treated me badly off and on. Sometimes Threaten to hurt me (punch me, kick me, throw things at me,etc.) makes fun of basically everything I do and repeatedly tells me I wreck the family, am useless/worthless, that he wishes he could get rid of me, says nobody wants me/cares about me, calls me an idiot, one time said he would like to kill me, ect. I haven't been well lately I can't go to school that often and he always makes fun of me about that. One time he was really bothering me so I lost it and threw a tv remote at him about chest level (he will always claim it was at his face, it never even hit him) so he charged at me and pushed me into the wall unit. I went through the wood part and my leg was just badly bruised but I almost went through the glass. A few times he has thrown stuff at me (his pants and a dirty rag). He also came this morning and I was sitting on the floor and he came and tried to pushed the couch over on me.
> 
> My mother has threatened me a lot lately. She has threatened to push me out of the car and leave me on the side of the rode, lock me outside so I will freeze to death, to leave and let me "rot and die in the house", and has told me that she doesn't want me and would like to drop me off at a shelter and get rid of me.
> 
> ...


i know we’ve talked before . Judging from the account.

sorry things didn’t turn out as expected. Judging from all the responses on this thread, keep going with CPS, your mother is totally unreasonable.


I’m guessing also the Toronto foster care system is a shambles as predicted ..? 

if they , your family, become violent, call the police. You shouldn’t tolerate physical assault , which is a crime.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Please keep us up to date. This is worrying.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

throwawayuser said:


> I have been in chronic pain for the past year or so with TMJ and some nerve issues.


Have you seen a doctor about this? You shouldn't be in that much pain, surely there something you can do about this?

Don't be afraid to call the police and/or social services. My family had a similar situation and the it only started to resolve because one of the neighbours called the police, then later my mother called them and they were taken out of the house eventually. I can't imagine what it must be like if it's your whole family. When you call the police will ask who assaulted who, ask you to describe what happened in detail, then they will also question your family and any witnesses. 
You should also move out of that house if you can. If you can't because of your condition then you should ask your doctor/gp if you haven't already.


----------



## short circuit (Sep 19, 2016)

Ok. I posted an update of what happened with CPS


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

youre talking alot about your families behavior... but not a lot about yours.. 

what are you doing to get these reactions out of them?


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

nablur said:


> youre talking alot about your families behavior... but not a lot about yours..
> 
> what are you doing to get these reactions out of them?


Buddy fuck off. Nothing _warrants_ a violent reaction or calling your daughter a _fucking retard with an IQ of 2_.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Yep, been there done that.

It didn’t work for me because my Grandmother told everyone that I was mentally retarded and a danger to myself. Of course it wasn’t true at all but since just saying so automitically invalidates anything you say it’s futile to argue with the assesment.

Now everyone admits that I am the most stable person in the family.

The problem is that today many kids are incredibly entitled, they refuse to listen or respect thier parents at all and know very well how to take asvantage of things like CPS.
Unfortunatly this means that the authorities treat _all_ cases like this the same way. So, as with most programs designed to protect or gelp people, they end up hurting those who most need thier help.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Conscience Killer said:


> Buddy fuck off. Nothing _warrants_ a violent reaction or calling your daughter a _fucking retard with an IQ of 2_.


disagree... thats why im asking. 

what are the odds that all 3 family members of hers are just the worst people in the world and she is little miss innocent and perfect? 

im trying to understand her... not just assume things...


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

nablur said:


> disagree... thats why im asking.
> 
> what are the odds that all 3 family members of hers are just the worst people in the world and she is little miss innocent and perfect?
> 
> im trying to understand her... not just assume things...


 You are derailing a very serious thread made by an underage abuse victim by asking her to consider whether or not the abuse was _her fault_. Please do everyone a favor and kindly remove yourself from this discussion.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Conscience Killer said:


> You are derailing a very serious thread made by an underage abuse victim by asking her to consider whether or not the abuse was _her fault_. Please do everyone a favor and kindly remove yourself from this discussion.


i asked a question with intention of better understanding the situation... you projected your bullshit weaksauce all over it and now youre telling me *im highjacking* the thread? get fucked... im not here to give you advice. if the OP finds this not useful, the OP can tell me to fuck off. 

to the OP - ignore this cunts 'you are perfect you are strong' propaganda. we're all fucked up creatures here... barely better than the rest of our ape family.. living on an average planet, in an average solar system in an average galaxy, with not much purpose to anything (to paraphrase the late SH). happiness is just an emotion, and like misery, sadness, anxiety, tragedy , etc... its temporary. 

you cant control the people around you, but you can control yourself. help 'us' understand *you* better ... not your family, not your situation... *you*


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

nablur said:


> youre talking a lot about your families behaviour... but not a lot of yours...
> 
> what are you doing to get these reactions out of them?


Yeah, that is the least of anyone's worries. It does not matter what the OP may or may not be doing to upset her parents because a parent should never be treating a child like that.

I am guessing you probably come from a nice family, hence your advice being crappy, but you have to understand that your advice does not work well in this kind of situations, regarding abuse(in this case physical and psychological).


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Cal said:


> Yeah, that is the least of anyone's worries. It does not matter what the OP may or may not be doing to upset her parents because a parent should never be treating a child like that.
> 
> I am guessing you probably come from a nice family, hence your advice being crappy, but you have to understand that your advice does not work well in this kind of situations, regarding abuse(in this case physical and psychological).


you assume too much. 

she cant control her family, the only thing she can control is herself... this is where the investigation should begin.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

nablur said:


> you assume too much.
> 
> she cant control her family, the only thing she can control is herself... this is where the investigation should begin.


Aren't you the one assuming it is her fault or that she is the problem?

Your blatant disregard for the OP's well-being is quite atrocious. You make it quite obvious that you do not have much knowledge on how these situations work.

If a family is physically or emotionally abusing their child, then they have no choice of doing so. I have doubts the OP would make this stuff up, simply out of the fact that making these things up provides no benefits for her.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

im assuming nothing.... just gathering more data. 

anyway looks like op isnt active on the thread, null issue


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

nablur said:


> im assuming nothing.... just gathering more data.
> 
> anyway looks like op isn't active on the thread, null issue


No, you are.

Whether or not the OP is actively posting on this thread does not mean anything. There are plenty of reasons that can go into why that is, and again, you are assuming, which is contradicting your claim that you are not.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

If you're in the U.S. or Canada, here's a child help hotline. 

https://www.childhelp.org/hotline/



> The Childhelp National Child Abuse Hotline is dedicated to the prevention of child abuse. Serving the U.S. and Canada, the hotline is staffed 24 hours a day, 7 days a week with professional crisis counselors who—through interpreters—provide assistance in over 170 languages. The hotline offers crisis intervention, information, and referrals to thousands of emergency, social service, and support resources. All calls are confidential.
> 
> *Bottom line, we are here to answer the call.*


----------

